# CVS (Subversion) - Gratis Server?



## bueno (20. Mrz 2007)

Hallo Community!

Ich arbeite in der Schule derzeit an sehr vielen Projekten (Java, Web-Applikationen, und etwas C/C++). Hauptsächlich geht es aber um Java-Anwendungen. Ich habe eingesehen, dass Teamarbeit sehr mühsam ist, wenn man sich die Codestücke per ICQ oder sonst einem Messenger zusendet. Ich dachte nun an Subversion. Das kann man denke ich ganz gut in Eclipse oder NetBeans integrieren.

Ein einziges Problem hätte ich dabei: Ich habe keinen entsprechenden Server (Linux-Server?). Meinen Computer zuhause kann ich leider auch nicht nonstop rennen lassen, da einige Familienmitglieder etwas dagegen hätten. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit im Internet einen Server aufzutreiben, auf dem man Subversion rennen lassen könnte? Das ganze müsste sollte möglichst kostenlos bleiben. Falls jemand etwas kennt, würde er mir sehr viel weiterhelfen.

mfg bueno


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mrz 2007)

Für OpenSource kannst du zB Sourceforge und einige weitere nehmen, aber für Closed Source wirst du niemanden finden der dir ein Repository kostenlos zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## mreschke (20. Mrz 2007)

Mir würde da so auf die Schnelle https://freepository.com/  einfallen.
Es gibt zum einen ein kostenloses CVS-Angebot (300mb Platz, Zugriff über Web-Oberfläche) als auch ein kostenloses SVN-Angebot (1GB, Zugriff per Weboberfläche oder anderen Clienten wie z.b. Eclipse, Trac, befindet sich afaik noch in der Entwicklung, so ist es z.b. zur zeit nicht möglich, mehrere Projekte pro Account zu erstellen).

MfG
Markus Reschke


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mrz 2007)

Kannte ich noch nicht, hört sich aber nach einem guten Angebot an.
Naja, mein Root Server ist mir trotzdem lieber  :wink:  :bae:


----------



## bueno (21. Mrz 2007)

Mh...ich werde mir mal die beiden Sachen angucken. Danke jedenfalls für die Tipps.
--> Schlussendlich werde ich mir wohl in nächster Zeit doch einen Rechner besorgen der dann als Linux-Server-Maschine zuhause durchrennt =)


----------



## Wildcard (21. Mrz 2007)

Linux ist zwar sicherlich die bessere Alternative, aber einen CVS Server kann man AFAIK auch auf Windows aufsetzen wenn das eher dein Ding ist.


----------



## bueno (21. Mrz 2007)

Linux ist für mich nicht so das Problem. Ehrlich gesagt finde ich Linux sogar besser als Windows. Ich mag es einfach (hab auch scho etwas Erfahrung damit...). Jedoch kam ich bis jetzt nie zu einer totalen Umstellung auf Linux, da ich doch meistens einpaar Sachen brauchte die nur unter Windows laufen...


----------

